# trident 13



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

hey guys has anyone out there had a trident 13? im thinking about getting one but i mostly fish on the flats. is this a good kayak for standing up and sight fishing on?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I just bought one a few months ago an i love it, you can stand on them but i wouldn't recommend it for standing an sight fishing though.


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

im 5'11'' 170 and have pretty good balance. is it completely out of the question or just not great?


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

mbritter93 said:


> im 5'11'' 170 and have pretty good balance. is it completely out of the question or just not great?


I had a prowler trident 13 for my second yak. I'm about your size, and standing up on it is possible but its sketchy. I would not recommend it. You can always make some outriggers out of PVC and floats. That will help.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I definitely agree with Jason,


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

My trident prowler 13 was a hell of a lot more stable than any other kayak I've had before. Including my current Hobie Revo 13. I'm 5"7 140. I could stand on it in almost any kind of water conditions, sight casting was easy for me and I could even paddle (like an SUP) while standing up. If you want something that is beyond stable and built for sight/fly fishing check out Freedom Hawk kayaks


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Never tried standing in my Trident - mainly because of bad knees. I can say that I really love this yak and if you plan to fish in the gulf on windy days, you will want to add the rudder kit.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I'm a little shorter..5'5" 165lbs and I stand and fish/paddle on my trident all the time inshore. Go to Kayak Experience in Destin during their demo day and try it out for yourself. I remember my first time ever standing and fishing in my old perception caster felt a little sketchy, but got a lot better with practice....good luck


----------



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

I have the trident 13 and love it. It took me three kayaks to find the one I like.
Very stable, easy to get through the surf and fun to use on a 5-6 hour trip.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I stand and fish, even paddle while standing in my Trident 13.


----------

